
The Grammar of Impotence - DanBC
https://www.irinnews.org/maps-and-graphics/2016/03/16/grammar-impotence
======
DanBC
Because the title doesn't tell you anything:

> Despite passing 16 resolutions on Syria since 2012, the divided UN Security
> Council has achieved little in stopping the war and suffering. Security
> Council resolutions are carefully worded. What does the diplomatic language
> of those resolutions tell us about the divisions and frustrations of the
> diplomatic process? In three graphs, we show how the carefully-selected
> words and phrases unintentionally illustrate institutional failure and
> impotence.

